# 6' tall...what's the right frame size?



## beckham23

I guess a totally newbie question...my current CAAD10 is 56cm as I listened to the bike shop...

As I do more and more research, I am starting to wonder if I should have gone with a 58cm. I am approximately 6 feet tall. When I ride my CAAD10, there are moments that I wish the bike is a bit taller, especially going uphill...may be it was really just my rookie legs that are giving up...

Your comments are greatly appreciated!


----------



## foto

Don't worry about research and reading, you need to base the fit on first hand experience.

I am about 5'9" and I read I should be on a 53-54, but I ride 57, and it feels great. There is a lot of wiggle room in bike fit, we are only talking about a couple of cms and there are a lot more variables than height: aspect ratio, torso length, riding style, flexibility, etc...


----------



## onespeed

*Short answer is a 56cm frame.*

You can raise the seat or put a longer stem on to suit your body. 

The 56cm is a good starting point.


----------



## MYMOJO34

I'm 6'2" and am comfortable on frames ranging from 56-60cm... depending on how they are set up.

I think Foto is spot on with his post.


----------



## mmoose

summary of the longer answer...different manufacturers measure differently, top tube length is more important, some like "smaller" frames, some like "larger frames", not all 6' people have the same leg vs torso lengths, get a fitting (experienced eyes watching you ride is better data than you telling us how you feel) from a recommended fitter, when in doubt - and if it really bugs you- get on a custom builder's wait list who asks for your measurements, purpose and riding style.

(I'm 6', could ride "frame size" 55-61 depending on the bike and setup etc etc. Old bike is a 60, newer compact frames could be the 55. I currently would look more for effective top tube length of 58cm so I can adjust from there)


----------



## paule11

I am 6 foot and I go for a 58 to 56 toptube current bike is 56cm touring bike 57cm touring bike feels way bigger as it has higher headset different geometry. 

I think 56cm to 58 cm willwork for most 6 foot tall people

Had a 60cm frame once and it was too big


----------



## tystevens

I'm just a shade under 6', and ride a 56. Works fine for me; I'm glad I listened to the LBS talk me out of the 58.


----------



## MerlinAma

mmoose said:


> ......different manufacturers measure differently, top tube length is more important,......, not all 6' people have the same leg vs torso lengths, get a fitting (experienced eyes watching you ride is better data than you telling us how you feel) from a recommended fitter,


Exactly.

A little longer seatpost and a longer/shorter stem makes frame size less of an issue especially if looking at a compact (sloping top tube) frame.

Extreme leg vs torso length issues can be an issue for sure, but I'm not sure what % of riders really have that situation.

So ideally you do use an experienced fitter.

Of course there are several on-line fit resources you could play with to see if you are in the ballpark.


----------



## RussellS

Your 56cm Cannondale CAAD frame is too small. You need a 58cm Cannondale CAAD frame. I am 5'11" and ride 58cm CAAD frames. With 12cm stems. Setback seatposts. I use bikes with 57-57.5cm top tubes. The 58cm CAAD frame has 57.5cm top tube. At 6 feet, you will need a 13cm stem and plenty of setback to get properly stretched out. I bet you are riding the 56cm bike with a big hump in your back. Your back is supposed to be flat when riding, not round like a ball.


----------



## csmith1991

I got my first road bike last Saturday. I'm 6' 0" as well, and the salesman gave me a few bikes to try (one 54cm and another 57 cm). I, coming from mountain bikes, personally liked the 56 cm the best. Honestly, I couldn't tell a difference between the 56 and 57; however, the 54 made my arms in a odd and uncomfortable position.

If you're ok riding it then it's a good fit for you


----------



## krustyone

beckham23 said:


> I guess a totally newbie question...my current CAAD10 is 56cm as I listened to the bike shop...
> 
> As I do more and more research, I am starting to wonder if I should have gone with a 58cm. I am approximately 6 feet tall. When I ride my CAAD10, there are moments that I wish the bike is a bit taller, especially going uphill...may be it was really just my rookie legs that are giving up...
> 
> Your comments are greatly appreciated!


Just go back to the LBS where they fit you, they did fit you right?, and tell them what is bothering you. A few measurements and they should be able to suggest a remedy-be it adjustment or part swap.

I am 6'2" and ride a 56, 57, 58 depending on brand but my torso is long, height is not the determining factor.

Good luck!!:thumbsup:


----------



## inayim

this is going to sound redundant but im also 6ft fall and a 56cm compact frame fits me very well. the seat post is comfortable for me at about 3 inches above the stem which worksout about perfect


----------



## OldZaskar

I'm 6'1" ride a 61 - an XXL. So, at your height - you'd be on anything from a 56 to 61 
Punchline: As others have said, put yourself in the hands of trusted fitter.


----------



## Ventruck

More redundancy in facts:
Andy Schleck rode a 56cm (on Specialized) at 6'2"
Lance Armstrong rode a 58cm at 5'9"

You gotta experiment on test rides.


----------



## masivemunkey

I'm a little over 6' and I ride a 56cm bike. I have a really long torso compared to my legs though so I'm thinking about going to a 58cm. Is that how it usually works? Super long torsos go a size up?


----------



## krustyone

masivemunkey said:


> I'm a little over 6' and I ride a 56cm bike. I have a really long torso compared to my legs though so I'm thinking about going to a 58cm. Is that how it usually works? Super long torsos go a size up?


You just have to try it, might go with a longer stem or different post first(cheaper)


----------



## rwhsurf

.....


----------



## tipstall

What is your inseam? I like standing over the tube of a 56" but like the feel of a 58" moving. I'm 6' with a 34" inseam. I think I will cycle-cross this fall and I will probably go with a 56". 

I'm a noob so don't listen to me.


----------



## Kontact

Despite the variations in body measurements, the majority of 6' tall people are best off on what would be considered a 58. Going by inseam or body length alone will play against a good fit, because someone with long legs is going to need a shorter top tube, but not a shorter stack. And someone with short legs needs the top tube length. Unless the person's proportions are so far off that they really need a custom, total height is one of the best predictors of frame size.

I've been doing this a long time, but now work at a shop that does the best fittings in the midwest. Our fitter starts with a blank slate, but I have yet to see someone who fits a stock bike and the size wasn't predicted by height. There are always exceptions, but those prove the rule, right?


I wouldn't use pros as examples of how to size a bike. Non-pros shouldn't be concerned with trying to find the lightest, shortest wheelbase, lowest stack frame they can fit on. Bikes fit that way are great for crits, not for all around use.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

I have one 68cm, one 66cm, and one 25' bike. All fit me. The one that's being made for me is a 58cm, with a 63cm TT. We'll see.


----------



## esldude

Sort of between 5'10" and 5'11" myself. I can get comfortable on 55, 56 or 57. 54 is a no go most bike designs. Currently have a 56 (ride a 54 Cyclocross bike w/56 top tube). So I would imagine knowing nothing else 58 is likely good for you. Give or take a cm either way.


----------



## RJP Diver

beckham23 said:


> *6' tall...what's the right frame size?
> 
> *


How long is a piece of string?


----------



## Oxtox

I''m 6' with a 32" inseam and slightly longer-than-average arms.

my 56 cm bike is fine for shorter rides (<30 miles).

I prefer my 57 cm bike for longer distances.


----------



## lampshade

I'm 6'1" and shoot for a 57-58cm effective top tube and a 110-120mm stem. Like others said there is some wiggle room once you're in the right ballpark. Pro fitters can be really helpful, especially with things like cleat placement, stem length, and saddle height/set back, but fitting is more art than science.


----------



## Fredke

beckham23 said:


> As I do more and more research, I am starting to wonder if I should have gone with a 58cm. I am approximately 6 feet tall.


You can't answer that question just from your height. You could be 6 feet tall with long legs and a short torso, with medium legs and a medium torso, or short legs and a long torso. Each of these would lead to a different fit. 

As others have said here, another variable is frame geometry. You can't reduce a frame to one measurement and the angles, ratio of seat tube to top tube, etc., will affect the fit. One company's 56 cm might fit you best, while another company's 58 might fit you best.

One thing I will say: unless you're really an expert cyclist, you probably won't notice the difference between a 58 cm frame and a 56 cm frame that the bike shop properly set up for you (raise the seat another inch, add 2 cm of spacers on the steering tube, and swap the stem for one that's 20 mm longer and presto, it's almost exactly like a 58 cm model).


----------



## vol245

Kontact said:


> Despite the variations in body measurements, the majority of 6' tall people are best off on what would be considered a 58. Going by inseam or body length alone will play against a good fit, because someone with long legs is going to need a shorter top tube, but not a shorter stack. And someone with short legs needs the top tube length. Unless the person's proportions are so far off that they really need a custom, total height is one of the best predictors of frame size.
> 
> I've been doing this a long time, but now work at a shop that does the best fittings in the midwest. Our fitter starts with a blank slate, but I have yet to see someone who fits a stock bike and the size wasn't predicted by height. There are always exceptions, but those prove the rule, right?
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use pros as examples of how to size a bike. Non-pros shouldn't be concerned with trying to find the lightest, shortest wheelbase, lowest stack frame they can fit on. Bikes fit that way are great for crits, not for all around use.


I am 6' and fit well on a standard 58cm frame. I went from a 58 standard to a compact 58cm and ended up with an 80mm stem to make it fit. I should have bought the 56, which is what I did with the next bike.


----------



## bwbishop

I am 6' wih 34" inseam and I got fitted by a pro. I got a 58 frame with a 90mm stem. I had to purchase a new seat post though because the stock Felt 300mm post was not long enough. Its worth the money to get help from a pro.


----------



## kontradictions

I agree with foto as well. I took a day off work and went to my local bike shop to test ride bikes of different sizes. I'm 5'9" with a 3-" inseam and read that 54 was a good size for me or even a 52. After a few hours and test rides, I left the shop with a 56.


----------



## Fredke

Oxtox said:


> I''m 6' with a 32" inseam and slightly longer-than-average arms.


I'm 5'11.5" with a 32" inseam and longer than average arms and I ride a 54 cm frame with a 130 mm stem.

Everyone's built differently, so everyone should ride what feels comfortable and pay less attention to the measurements.


----------



## easyridernyc

beckham23 said:


> I guess a totally newbie question...my current CAAD10 is 56cm as I listened to the bike shop...
> 
> As I do more and more research, I am starting to wonder if I should have gone with a 58cm. I am approximately 6 feet tall. When I ride my CAAD10, there are moments that I wish the bike is a bit taller, especially going uphill...may be it was really just my rookie legs that are giving up...
> 
> Your comments are greatly appreciated!



6' with proportional legs and torso ride a 58, saddle a couple inches up fwiw


----------



## laffeaux

I'm a 1/2 inch taller than the OP. I have longer legs and shorter torso than average.

Looking at the geo for the CAD10 I'd go with a 58cm for me. The chart says that the 58cm frame has a 56cm c-t-c seat tube (I'm not sure if the OP is measuring the frame himself or using the Cannondale sizing).

I could make the 56cm fit me, but I'd need several spacers and a positive rise stem to get the bar up given the 155mm head tube length. I'd actually prefer the 60cm over the 56, if I couldn't get the 58 cm frame for some reason.


----------



## Pedro S

I'm 6'1" and ride a 60cm. The 58cm of the same model felt great while in the saddle but as soon as I got off the saddle to peddle it felt small. A stem change on the 60cm found my sweet spot.


----------



## tfinator

RJP Diver said:


> How long is a piece of string?


 I like it.


----------



## climbinthebigring

6'2'' here on a 58 CAAD10, I could ride a 56 though with like a 14 stem. My cross bike is actually a 56 and it is almost as big as my road bike so it really depends, just like the length of a piece of string.


----------



## MattintheCrown

bwbishop said:


> I am 6' wih 34" inseam and I got fitted by a pro. I got a 58 frame with a 90mm stem. I had to purchase a new seat post though because the stock Felt 300mm post was not long enough. Its worth the money to get help from a pro.


Isn't the drop from the seat to the handlebars a problem for you? Your case interest me, because I'm in the same position, only moreso: I'm about 6'1", but the preliminary fitting at the bike shop had my inseam as 93.5cm (36.8 in). He recommended a large frame with a short stem, which seems similar to what you did. I'm only surprised your frame wasn't larger, because you mention having to use a longer seatpost. That's my concern, because the old mountain bike I'm riding now has the seatpost so ridiculously extended.


----------



## arun_caad8

kontradictions;3751273[B said:


> ]I agree with foto as well[/B]. I took a day off work and went to my local bike shop to test ride bikes of different sizes. *I'm 5'9" with a 3-" inseam and read that 54 *was a good size for me or even a 52. After a few hours and test rides, I left the shop with a 56.


I ride a CANNONDALE CAAD8 my height is 5'9.25"(176cm) and 31 inseam(81 cm).I was told to be put on a 54 in the shop but after lots of test riding in both 54 and 56 ,i made a quantum leap and gut decision of moving to 56 cms which got a c-t length as 57.5 and this is the most comfortable bike and position i have ever ridden.All my previous bikes were 54 and fit me agressively but 56 put me on a comfy ride along with nice performance.

Please read

http://bikeretrogrouch.blogspot.in/2013 ... tions.html
Learn About Bikes with Rivendell Bicycle Works


----------



## robt57

What all these folks post they ride is ambiguous at best as a gauge for the OP.

For all the posts of folks 6' - 6'2, I am very different. I was 6'1" 10 years ago, I am now 6' now. Yet I am riding bigger bikes now. 

I have to say before I had a custom frame built in 2000, I was being put on 56 road bikes. With like 55CM top tubes. I have 30+k on my Custom Strong with a 58.8 TT and never less than a 12CM Stem. Which was a 13CM stem when it had 9 speed D/A STIs, I had to go shorter when I upgraded to 10S as they were longer by... guess.. The Strong is a SS with an ENO hub these days since I started getting plastic bikes. 13CM stem again.

So several shops were putting me on 55-6CM TT bike. When I decide to start up figuring it out for myself, I went with a 57.5CM Top Tube. So the custom a few later with 58.8TT shows I knew I was getting fit on too small frames.

OK, yada, yada. Something in my ape arms nobody was catching until Carl Strong did had me wasting a lot of coin and never being fit right.

If you are outside normal, as I am for what ever reasons, all this info in this thread is superfluous . 

EXCEPT THIS: Go get fit by someone qualified & reputable. Best advice in the thread IMO.

THIS is also a valid point: For me it took 10k of road riding before my body acclimated/evolved to 'the' position. It has been the same since. And by 'the position' I mean long and low. Then age comes.  I started loosing the low, but the long is still valid [for me]

I often think of newbees attempting to get fit right as their position and ability to ride it is still evolving are fighting a loosing battle perhaps. At least for x miles anyway....


----------



## hatebreed

6'/34"inseam....I ride 58cm with a 90mm stem...


----------



## JustTooBig

robt57 said:


> What all these folks post they ride is ambiguous at best as a gauge for the OP....


I'm betting that in the 2-1/2 years since the OP started this thread, he got it all figured out.


----------



## robt57

JustTooBig said:


> I'm betting that in the 2-1/2 years since the OP started this thread, he got it all figured out.



Zombies.... Be nice if I noticed that. But data point valid non the less.


----------

